# Fishing Dinner with the Fam



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I have family that comes to visit every so often, and when they do, we have to do a family fish dinner:

This is what I made last night: Fried White Perch, Broiled Pompano, Pan Seared Butterflied Red Snapper, and a shirmp soup
My wife made seafood rice and a mixed seafood medley. Served with tons of lemons and napkins!

Below are the pics of the fish which I thought I should share with the community:

Fried white perch - Used a mixed Tempura/all purpose flour batter

















Broiled Pompano - Stuffed with lemon, Dill, Cilantro, Green onions - Marinated in a puree of Cumin, Salt, Pepper, Cilantro, Dill, Hot Pepper, olive oil, lemon juice, coriander, and 5 pieces of garlic
Butterflied Red Snapper - marinated in the same as above and then pan seared with butter on both sides.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks good. same way my family fries fish.. whole, skin on with bones lol.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

May I ask why you leave the head on the fish? Do you eat the head? When I was young we would leave the fins on and eat them after frying. Really crunchy.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Had an uncle that said he twernt gynna et anything that was lookin back at him. I followed his advice.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Lot of flavor added to the dish with head on.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I do it mainly for presentation. Also holds up well, my family likes to eat the fish with bones still in, not fileted -- There is a huge flavor and texture difference btw if you cook with the bones in -- So leaving the head on and cooking it with bones in, helps the fish hold up its shape. 

I do not eat the head, nor does anyone else I know, but there is good meat right on top of the head, its like the tenderloin of the fish (pomps had a ton of it). Also, when I eat fish I want to feel like I am eating fish, not a fried filet. I like to pick the bones, similar to why I eat blue crabs whole and not pre-picked. If you have not tried it, def give it a shot, leave the head on for presentation and bring a ton of napkins - your hands are gonna get dirty! haha


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Lot of flavor added to the dish with head on.


The same can be said of skin, bones and fins. I personally don't care for the taste that any of them add to fish. There is absolutely no way to account for personal taste.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

My dad loves the fish head.. crunches em up.. personally I don't like it. The bones do seem to channel in some additional flavor tho..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Never had Pompano.


----------

